

Neat Infographic renderings of Girl Talk's Album  - s7ephen
http://www.fastcompany.com/1707948/girl-talk-all-day-infographic

======
thristian
<http://mashupbreakdown.com/> has not only diagrams of the samples used in
each track, but also plays the music and highlights the annotations at the
appropriate time.

Also, as well as Girl Talk's latest album "All Day", it covers their previous
"Feed The Animals" as well as The Kleptones' classic "A Night At The Hip-
Hopera".

------
alexophile
Wired did this too with a track off of _Feed the Animals_ in 08:
<http://www.wired.com/special_multimedia/2008/pl_music_1609>

------
ryanwanger
I want to like Girl Talk, but that's just too many samples per track.

~~~
thristian
That's exactly how I feel - it's too ADD for my liking. By contrast, The
Kleptones tend to have one main lyric track and one main music track for the
entire duration; an arrangement I feel is easier to listen to, has more scope
for brain-bending combinations[1], and generally I think it takes more skill
to find two tracks that match up for an entire three-to-five minutes, rather
than just 30 seconds.

[1] <http://vimeo.com/15385734>

